

Show HN: I made Conway's Game of Life in JavaScript/Canvas - nomatteus
http://nomatteus.github.com/conway-game-of-life-js/examples/

======
nomatteus
As a programming exercise, I wanted to code Conway's Game of Life. I used
JavaScript and Canvas to do it, as I haven't worked with Canvas before so
wanted to try it out.

Code is here: <https://github.com/nomatteus/conway-game-of-life-js>

